# Hello from sunny Wales



## baggledorf (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello 

I am a children’s author looking to publish my first book. I have written a fantasy children’s novel, for the 6 to 8 year-old age group, entitled ‘Baggledorf and the Itching Powder Plot’.

Baggledorf is a 147 year old troll (just early teens in troll years) who inhabits the mystical world of the Swedish pine forests. The story begins when Baggledorf befriends 8-year-old Poppy and introduces her to mud-splattered grass boarding, extreme cloud flying, free-fall tree slides and camping with crisps.

The novel is approximately 13,000 words in length and split into 12 chapters. Each chapter focuses on a particular adventure, while a dastardly plot slowly unfolds. The foundations for subsequent Baggledorf adventures are laid and I envisage an entire series of children’s novels.

The three main inspirations for Baggledorf’s story come from my childhood, my son and nephews, and my favourite Scandinavian children’s authors.
Although I grew up in England, I spent many holidays in Sweden visiting my Grandparents in their summer cottage in the southern county of Skåne. The cottages lie at the end of a dirt track deep in the pine forest, near a lake. By the log fire in the evening, we would read stories of the magical creatures that inhabited the woods; trolls, elves and fairy princesses. All these imaginary forest dwellers were gentle, kind and mysterious, based on Swedish folklore.

My son and nephews take up much of my time and their enthusiasm and imagination never cease to inspire new storylines. They are a terrific source of new ideas, whether its flying, den building, sliding, hiding, eating naughty food or the ever-present menace of cellar monsters.

The format and style of my work is inspired by the books of my childhood. The humorous and unique stories of Astrid Lindgren and Tove Jansson have always fired my imagination, with the adventures of The Moomins, Karlson on the Roof, Emil and Pippi Longstocking.

With Baggledorf being my first attempt at writing for children I am sure there is a lot of room for improvement so any comments on my efforts are much appreciated. 

I hope to pick up some tips in this forum and hopefully pass on some of my own experiences to date..

TTFN..


----------



## Baron (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello to you, Baggledorf, and welcome to Writing Forums. Looks like you've got an interesting idea for a series of children's books. They are very popular (having been - albeit for a short while only - in the publishing business, I know that the work we sold best was a children's book) and most of the time, also the elderly love them! So good luck with your endeavours.


Nickie


----------



## Lemex (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey dude, what part of Wales are you from?
Good luck with your book(s).


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. I've read and enjoyed some of Tove Jansson's shorts in _A Winter Book_. Good stuff.

Now, no more telling people that Wales is sunny, okay?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Shinn (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paula (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome from another welshie, whose also a newbie here too! I am sure we will find our way around, they seem like a friendly lot!!


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol! welcome to the forum!! ^_^ hugs!


----------



## baggledorf (Jul 17, 2007)

Colwyn Quaffer said:


> Hey dude, what part of Wales are you from?
> Good luck with your book(s).



My husband is from Bridgend originally which is where I wrote the original post from yesterday ... living near Chepstow at the moment after 6 years in Brussels!


----------



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 17, 2007)

I visited Bridgend in the 80's as a young soldier. The only place I remember was a pub called the 3 Horseshoes, which just about say's everything about my time in Bridgend!


----------

